# UTC Dates For April..New Venue.



## ALLAN WILD (Feb 10, 2006)

It has been suggested that Green Bricks could be a better venue than Admiral of the Humber, so we are going to give it a try on the next Beano which is on Wednesday 13th April. 
Look forward to seeing every one.(Pint)


----------



## Joe w (Mar 17, 2008)

*still same venue*

Hi Allan
Is it still green bricks on wednesday.
Is anyone turning up!
Cheers Joe W


----------



## ALLAN WILD (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Joe

Still Green Bricks. Should be all the same faces. See you there .


----------



## Pete Jordan (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi Allan
Won't make it to the binge this afternoon. I'm driving down to Thetford in Norfolk to see a man about a dog. (literally) I'm paying enough for it we want to see it and it's parents. See you when I get back from Mid: East, June.
Give my regards to all.
Pete


----------



## ALLAN WILD (Feb 10, 2006)

Ok Pete
Dont think you will miss much, hope to see you on the 3 June at the big one.


----------



## Pete Jordan (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi Allan,
How did the sesh go at Green Bricks? It used to be too close to the water's edge for me. Especially when I came wobbling across the road after a good afternoon's do. I seem to remember someone saying that it didn't have disabled toilets though. (disabled access Toilets I mean). Anyway see y'all in June. [=P]
Pete


----------



## ALLAN WILD (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Pete
I don't think we will be going to Green Bricks again, I think every one thought it was a little too far out, the beer was cheaper and there was more choice, and Shaky could do wheelies in the loo. But I reckon it will be back to Admiral next time.(Pint) Watch this space.


----------

